# DBA Wheels for sale?



## Scooterboysteve (Oct 31, 2018)

Anyone in the UK having a set of DBA wheels for sale?

Either rims or with tyres..

Thanks...


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes, I have a set in black with MPS4S on them with a good amount of tread left with TPMS


----------



## Scooterboysteve (Oct 31, 2018)

L6DJX said:


> Yes, I have a set in black with MPS4S on them with a good amount of tread left with TPMS


How much are you looking for?


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

£1700 mate - But if you make me a sensible offer for upfront fast payment to get them gone I would definitely consider it. 
My number is 07891664440 might be easier to talk on whatsapp? 
Postage I have no idea how much it'd cost...Id guess a couple hundred quid? which is obvs ridiculous. 
But, I could deliver up to 100miles at £1/mile...


----------

